# Христос Воскресе! Воистину Воскресе!



## Mila

Событие Воскресения Христова — величайший христианский праздник. Это есть праздников Праздник и Торжество из торжеств, знамение победы над грехом и смертью и начало бытия мира, искупленного и освященного Господом Иисусом Христом. Праздник этот называется еще Пасхою, то есть Днем, в который совершилось наше перехождение от смерти — к жизни и от земли — к Небу.

Христос воскрес! — и для всего мироздания началась истинная весна, светлое, радостное утро новой жизни. Воскресение Господа Иисуса — первая действительная победа жизни над смертью.


*С праздником!*


----------



## Саныч

Всех с наступающим светлым воскресеньем


----------



## zaq

Да, такой хороший, светлый праздник впереди.

Праздник торжества жизни.

Но началась страстная неделя.

Каждый ее день верующие называют "великим". Это время самого строгого поста и молитвы.

Первые три дня Страстной недели разрешается есть только сырые продукты. В четверг их можно варить и заправлять растительным маслом.
Пятница является самым строгим днем на Страстной неделе, поскольку это день распятия Христа Спасителя на кресте. 
По церковному уставу, от еды в этот день нужно воздержаться.

Страстная неделя, время размышлений о страданиях,о смерти и жизни... и она в России началась с терактов...


----------



## MotherBoard

Всех с праздником!
Христос Воскрес!


----------



## icotonev

Христос Воскрес!Счастливый праздник все друзья!


----------



## iolka




----------



## Mila

*С праздником!*




​
*Христос Воскрес!​*


----------



## icotonev

Всех с праздником!
Христос Воскрес!


----------



## akok

Всех с праздником!


----------



## Lexer

Поздравляю всех со светлым праздником пасхи!




​


----------



## OKshef

Без Веры и Надежды нет жизни! C праздником!


----------



## iolka

присоединяюсь.. с пасхальным воскресеньем!







пс... собственноручно раскрашенные и гравированные...


----------



## Mila

Оля, красота. Сколько дней ты эту красоту делала?:girl_wacko:


----------



## Сашка

Узоры сама рисовала? афигеть. Такие есть жалко))


----------



## iolka

*Mila*, сидела два дня))))... в общем случайно в магазине наткнулась на гравировальный аппарат и провалилась в это занятие, напрочь забросив всё остальное... 

*Сашка*, рисовала сама... действо захватило, но процесс жалко трудоёмкий и продукта как такового совсем немного.. два дня и 10 яиц всего... есть будем, но конечно позже остальных... немножко жалко)))


----------



## Сашка

Через трафарет чтоли? Всегда было интересно, как такие мелкие узоры получаются ровными и симметричными..


----------



## iolka

*Сашка*, нет... просто карандашом разметила линиями вертикали и горизонтали, ну и иногда карандашом плавные изгибы набрасывала, в остальном просто берёшь и рисуешьaint2:


----------



## Сашка

Ну ты ювелир просто.)) Всегда думал, что такое только напечатать возможно )))


----------



## iolka

*Сашка*, всё не так сложно как кажется и не всё симметрично как видится)))))))... нужно попробовать и получиться... я тоже до этого не делала... техника очень помогает))))))

пс... но за комплимент - спасибо большое.. приятно)


----------



## akok

*Оль*, это просто гениальная работа!


----------



## Drongo

А мы делаем рисунки на яйцах так, если конечно не ленимся, но делал если честно, давненько. Такой небольшой держатель с маааленьким железным жалом с ответстием в нём, нагревается на восковой свече, макается в расплавленный воск, воск втягивается в полость жала и потом им ведёшь по скорлупе яйца, собственно раскрашиваешь как угодно, а дальше, как будет готово всё, в кипящую воду с красителем. Воск расплавится позже и на том месте где он был, останется скорлупа как есть, а незакрашеные воском места приобретут цвет краски, вот собственно и весь рецет.

Но у Оли действительно получилось шикарно, я даже сразу подумал что это обычная поздравительная фотка...



iolka написал(а):


> гравировальный аппарат


Можно увидеть его сам?


----------



## iolka

Drongo написал(а):


> Можно увидеть его сам?


сань.. вот он:








ковыряться с ним - занятие довольно увлекательное))))


----------



## akok

Оль, как всегда, поражаюсь твоему таланту.

Только учти, от большого количества яиц может быть диатез


----------



## iolka

ну ничего особенного я не сделала... просто сейчас это интересно... а яйца все в салат идут и на работе немного угостила...


----------



## Сашка

вот если б можно было красить сырые яйца, было бы лучше. Скорлупку можно было бы не разбивать, а проколоть с 2 сторон и на яичницу или куда там ещё нужно. а скорлупку сохранить)))


----------



## iolka

*Сашка*, я и таких пару сделала, но мне, если честно, интересно наблюдать мучительный процесс выбора яйца во время готовки)))))))... пятьсот раз "жалко, но ведь протухнут" и "какой лучше взять?" )))))))))


----------



## Drongo

*iolka*, *Сашка*, а если сделать дырочку иголкой с обеих сторон яйца, и излечь желток и белок, а дальше можно раскрасить пустое яйцо, вариант?


----------



## iolka

Сашка написал(а):


> Скорлупку можно было бы не разбивать, а проколоть с 2 сторон и на яичницу или куда там ещё нужно. а скорлупку сохранить)))


сань... сашка об этом и писал, а я ему и ответила))))))... и три яйца на картинке как раз пустые


----------



## Сашка

iolka написал(а):


> и три яйца на картинке как раз пустые


А как ты сырые яйца покрасила?


----------



## iolka

*Сашка*, налила в них шприцем воды и проварила в луковой шелухе или просто окунула в краску да и всё


----------

